# How to fish with jigs



## bass427 (May 4, 2013)

Any advice on how to fish with a jig for largemouth? Many people say its great but have never had any luck. I go to it but quickly change it up to something I know i can catch bass on. What kind? What kind of trailer? And how to fish with it? Deep or shallow? I am fishing in Rhode Island. Will this affect the bite at all?\
Thanks


----------



## redbug (May 5, 2013)

fish the jug anyplace you would fish a worm the big thing is you said you quickly change you need to stick with it 
when i wanted to learn i went fishing for the day and left all my tackle home but jigs and trailers as i too wouldnt stick with the jig but after having my tail handed to me by the guy in the front of the boat by a jig i needed to learn how he caught 18 keepers all on jig i caught 6 on worms


----------



## stevesecotec02 (May 5, 2013)

A black and blue jig with a rage craw trailer is one of my best baits. 3/8 oz is a good all around weight. Just throw it to cover and watch for a hit as the lure falls to the bottom. If no strikes on the fall shake it a little bit and see if something picks it up. If still no takers start hopping it back to u. After u fish it for awhile u will learn to feel the diffrence betwwen logs and fish.


----------



## mikejames (May 6, 2013)

I have been having really good luck with the Bitsy Bug and Chigger Craws, fishing them just like Steve said. 

These I have the best luck with Pumpkin craw and Watermelon. 
https://www.basspro.com/Strike-King-Bitsy-Bug-Mini-Jig/product/20152/

These watermelon spice
https://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13358905&lmdn=Species&cp=4406646.4413993.4414792

Here are a few pictures of the bigger catches from Stonewall Jackson Lake in Lewis County, West Virginia my buddy caught using those jigs while we were out Saturday.






7lb




5lb




4 3/4lb


----------



## Jim (May 6, 2013)

Start small, 1/4 ounce in my opinion and a small real pork trailer. Fish Slowwwwwwwwwwww. That is key to feeling it on the bottom and when it hits wood, rocks....etc


----------



## Jim (May 6, 2013)

nice fish mikejames! :beer:


----------



## chrispy186 (May 10, 2013)

Bass427, where do you fish in RI? I am in RI also, and there are some places around here that are picky about which jig you are throwing and when.


----------



## fish devil (May 11, 2013)

:twisted: Learn how to pitch/flip jigs to cover. You will be fishing shallow around brush, pads, reeds etc. Equipment will be heavy action, at least a 7 6" rod. I use 50lb braid. Largemouth love heavy cover, so you need to get the jig into those areas.


----------



## bass427 (May 19, 2013)

I fish Burrillville area. All different lakes jig never works. Or I don't work the jig right I suppose


----------



## Recon (May 21, 2013)

They work in PA. Got this one on Saturday with a pumpkin colored one.


----------



## ebcdave (May 25, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315312#p315312 said:


> bass427 » 19 May 2013, 22:14[/url]"]I fish Burrillville area. All different lakes jig never works. Or I don't work the jig right I suppose


Pitch or flip the jig low to the water with as little splash as possible in stained water. Hop it, shake it, and pause it. When the jig bite is on, the bass will pick it up on the way down. Watch for line movement and cross his eyes. If the water is clear make longer cast and work the jig in cover or on structure. There has to be cover or a bottom feature to increase your success. Do like the man says and leave all the other tackle at home. Watch how a good jig fisherman works his bait. Good luck. Keep'er Wet, Dave


----------



## BDS05 (Jul 1, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=313381#p313381 said:


> stevesecotec02 » 05 May 2013, 17:31[/url]"]A black and blue jig with a rage craw trailer is one of my best baits. 3/8 oz is a good all around weight. Just throw it to cover and watch for a hit as the lure falls to the bottom. If no strikes on the fall shake it a little bit and see if something picks it up. If still no takers start hopping it back to u. After u fish it for awhile u will learn to feel the diffrence betwwen logs and fish.


X2


----------

